# Hitching out of northern NJ?



## Meek1 (Dec 27, 2010)

Hey people whats up? I recently came across this site through a crimethic zine and thought i could benefit from experienced travelers who frequent these forums. Anyway after reading what I have read and the growing dissatisfaction i have had with the boring, pre-determined way I have been living my life I have decided that once the weather becomes warm enough i am going to to travel and make new experiences for myself. Any advice as to how to hitch out of northern nj would be greatly appreciated,

thanks


----------



## MunicipalWaylan (Dec 27, 2010)

I don't know much about hitching but I feel the same way about needing to get out and travel. I'm also planning to head out of the North East once the weather heats up, need a travel buddy?


----------



## Meek1 (Dec 27, 2010)

MunicipalWaylan said:


> I don't know much about hitching but I feel the same way about needing to get out and travel. I'm also planning to head out of the North East once the weather heats up, need a travel buddy?


 Possibly bro, I am not sure about what means I will use to do it( train hopping or hitching) but a travel buddy would definately be a plus I am quite new to the whole hitching/ train hopping thing and hope to start my travel career once it heats up. We need more people from the northeast lol


----------



## Deleted member 2626 (Dec 27, 2010)

I'm from south central pa I'm looking to do some shit come spring myself


----------



## Meek1 (Dec 27, 2010)

Tatanka said:


> I'm from south central pa I'm looking to do some shit come spring myself


 Thats cool, Id like to meet up in the future with like minded individuals close to me who wanna hitch/train hop


----------



## Deleted member 2626 (Dec 28, 2010)

Im havin trouble findin a partner so well have to talk, i just deciding whether to hitch or rail or ride my bob somewhere


----------



## theitchtohitch (Jan 8, 2011)

Just as a heads up, hitching is straight-up illegal in Jersey. Not saying you shouldn't try it, but if a cop has a stick up his/her ass, they can legitly bust you just for having your thumb out. I've hitched out of the NYC area before heading west, and I've either made sure my rides weren't going to drop me in NJ or I just go through PA.

Just my two cents...


----------

